# Removing radiator covers



## winjim (30 Jan 2021)

I would like to remove the covers on our radiators. They're held in place by these plastic c clips. What tool do I need? I've tried prising them round with a screwdriver and it's not working so I'd rather do it properly before I damage them. I've searched for things like 'radiator cover removal tool' and nothing's come up.

TIA


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jan 2021)

Is there a brand name on the radiator cover that you could track down the internet to ask them?


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Is there a brand name on the radiator cover that you could track down the internet to ask them?


Not that I can see. It looks similar to some I saw branded 'Stelrad'. I can't see any tools on their website. I did see a 'how to remove...' set of instructions which showed use of a tool, but didn't say what it was. I might need to make more of a deep dive into their support docs.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jan 2021)

Stelrad are one of the biggest manufacturers so that's good.


----------



## Randomnerd (30 Jan 2021)

Theyre 24 p each on their website. C clips. Prise em off with a screwdriver

https://www.stelrad.com/radiators/radiator-accessories/c-clip-for-compact-side-panels/


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2021)

Dremmel as a last resort.


----------



## tom73 (30 Jan 2021)

Are they not like a spring clip ? push the sides in and pull down ? 
Just a thought


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2021)

tom73 said:


> Are they not like a spring clip ? push the sides in and pull down ?
> Just a thought


As far as I can tell you rotate them. They're shaped kind of like a bottom bracket so I think you need a similar tool.


----------



## tom73 (30 Jan 2021)

winjim said:


> As far as I can tell you rotate them. They're shaped kind of like a bottom bracket so I think you need a similar tool.


Right ok they just look to be held in by tension have you tried seeing if they push in and then wist then rotate ?


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2021)

tom73 said:


> Right ok they just look to be held in by tension have you tried seeing if they push in and then wist then rotate ?


I've done one of them before by just pushing it with a screwdriver but these ones are fairly well stuck and I don't want to break anything. There's not much to get a good purchase on.



Randomnerd said:


> Theyre 24 p each on their website. C clips. Prise em off with a screwdriver
> 
> https://www.stelrad.com/radiators/radiator-accessories/c-clip-for-compact-side-panels/


I would have to reinstall them though, which would be easier with the proper tool.


----------



## TissoT (30 Jan 2021)

They are can be removed by pulling them upwards all the rad manufactures are the same.

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...e&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_2YIVYJrmN6Gp1fAPrIGHuAs14


----------



## sleuthey (30 Jan 2021)

I have 7 like that. All fitted by myself. None of them have that plastic c clip which leads me to think that you don’t actually need it. If you can’t find a tool then if it were me I would remove by shoving a flat blade screwdriver between the valve adaptor and c clip and levering the screw driver downon just one radiator and see if the end cover still fits tightly without it.

to remove the end cover it’s self, place a bit of wood under the cover and gently tap upwards from underneath with a hammer.


----------



## sleuthey (30 Jan 2021)

TissoT said:


> They are can be removed by pulling them upwards all the rad manufactures are the same.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how...e&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_2YIVYJrmN6Gp1fAPrIGHuAs14


Just to clarify, you mean the end cover is pulled upwards, not the c clip that the OP is puzzled by?


----------



## TissoT (30 Jan 2021)

sleuthey said:


> Just to clarify, you mean the end cover is pulled upwards, not the c clip that the OP is puzzled by?


Yes the end cover the white clip will drop out.


----------

